# ORIF distal third clavicle with CC ligament repair.



## Ccgerson (Aug 19, 2016)

An ORIF of distal shaft clavicle was done (23515).  I'm not sure if and how to report the CC ligament repair separately.  Here's the ligament repair portion on OP note:

Once this was complete, I planned for the CC fixation. Using a 3-5 drill bit, I drilled 4 cortices under fluoroscopic guidance through the inferior clavicle. I then passed a button onto the inferior surface of the coracoid and flipped it. I then taggled the superior button onto the plate. I confirmed the position fluoroscopically, tied the limbs. 

I don't believe the CC ligament would be the same as AC dislocation.  ?
Thank you,
Cindy Gerson, CPC


----------



## AlanPechacek (Aug 29, 2016)

Without all of the Operative Report to review, it appears that the patient had a distal third of the Clavicle fracture, and an injury to the AC Joint (how severe is uncertain, but enough to warrant open treatment by his Coracoclavicular (CC) Ligament Repair).  Therefore, the CC Ligament surgical repair would be the same as for an isolated AC Joint Injury/Dislocation, 23550, probably with Modifier 51.  Review the full report, particularly the postoperative diagnoses, as it should contain both diagnoses for these injuries.  And send the Op Report for supportive documentation. 

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## Ccgerson (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

